# Your Favorite MMA Superhero



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

MINOWAMAN!










Here you see your friendly neighborhood MINOWAMAN! entering the ring at warp speed last week at the DEEP show. He beat Don Frye in equally impressive fashion, and didn't even mess up his stylin euro-mullet in the process.

Also last week, MINOWAMAN! saved a baby from a burning building, got two kittens home safely that were stuck in trees and stopped a bus from hitting me as I crossed the street.

Tell everyone how MINOWAMAN! has helped you and your family. Spread the legend.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Where's the WAND KO? It's the juciest of them all since Minowman is out cold and you don't realize he's out until WAND leaves. For the referee to stop the figth totally unecessary.

But I think Minowaman is cool.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Damone said:


>


And he's still alive to help out the average joe. That's a real hero. I'd also like to point out that some of those photos were merely pictures of Ikuhisa Minowa, before he was blessed with super powers and the red cape to go along with his red diaper and gay red boots to become... MINOWMAN! who we all love...


...right guys?


...No? Still nothing? Damn. Well, I tried.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats right MMAForum I am officially :sarcastic07:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

But I love Minowaman! Who else will I call if a bunch of large, overweight men attack my town?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm extremely disappointed in the members of this site for not supporting Rotten Rob. Shame on you.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I'm extremely disappointed in the members of this site for not supporting Rotten Rob. Shame on you.


How can Rob be a hero? He prides himself in the destruction of his opponents. Did you see what he did to Manny? Nearly killed him! Rob is a super villan in my book. But as we saw in The Dark Knight, that can be a good thing some times.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cdnbaron said:


> And he's still alive to help out the average joe. That's a real hero. I'd also like to point out that some of those photos were merely pictures of Ikuhisa Minowa, before he was blessed with super powers and the red cape to go along with his red diaper and gay red boots to become... MINOWMAN! who we all love...
> 
> 
> ...right guys?
> ...












Able to dropkick fatasses with ease.

Able to rock red or black undies and look somewhat manly doing so.

Able to rock a freakin' mullet and not look like a *******, Wal-Mart customer.

He is......MINOWAMAN!!!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Cochise said:


> How can Rob be a hero? He prides himself in the destruction of his opponents. Did you see what he did to Manny? Nearly killed him! Rob is a super villan in my book. But as we saw in The Dark Knight, that can be a good thing some times.


Did you see what Batman did to Maroni? Emerson is clearly a hero.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

GMW said:


> Did you see what Batman did to Maroni? Emerson is clearly a hero.


Maroni is not evil, just missunderstood. Like Godzilla but not as cool. Besides all he did was "set the stage" for the Two-Face happening, he is really just rich.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Damone said:


> Able to dropkick fatasses with ease.
> 
> Able to rock red or black undies and look somewhat manly doing so.
> 
> ...


One of my favorite MINOWAMAN! pictures of all time, I just wish the cameraman wasn't a douche and cut out his head. But when someone moves at the speed up a greased-up mullet like MINOWAMAN! I guess it can be excused.


----------



## Strongboy770 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Still think you're tough, Punk?*


Wandy makes short work of Minowaman


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

In a few of those pics Minowaman looks kind of like bobby lee from mad tv.


----------

